# mount -o loop nie dziala

## kicus

chce zamontowac obraz iso polecniem mount -o loop obraz.sio, i nie dziala, co jest tego przyczyna? wadliwy obraz iso?

```

kicux cd3 # mount -o loop obraz.iso /mnt/tmp/

mount: you must specify the filesystem type

kicux cd3 # mount -t iso9660 -o loop obraz.iso /mnt/tmp/

mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop0,

       missing codepage or other error

       In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try

       dmesg | tail  or so

kicux cd3 # mount -o loop=/dev/loop0 obraz.iso /mnt/tmp/

mount: you must specify the filesystem type

```

----------

## kfiaciarka

a moduł (albo na sztywno) w jajko wkompilowałes?

Z tego co widze to raczej iso jest zrąbane. Spróbuj zresztą na jakimś innym.

z dmesg

```

ISO 9660 Extensions: Microsoft Joliet Level 3

Unable to load NLS charset UTF-8

Unable to load NLS charset UTF-8

ISOFS: changing to secondary root

```

Po zamontowaniu.

----------

## kicus

dmsg, widac ze cos jest nie tak, co w tym przypadku zrobic:

```

FAT: bogus number of reserved sectors

VFS: Can't find a valid FAT filesystem on dev loop0.

FAT: bogus number of reserved sectors

VFS: Can't find a valid FAT filesystem on dev loop0.

FAT: bogus number of reserved sectors

VFS: Can't find a valid FAT filesystem on dev loop0.

FAT: bogus number of reserved sectors

VFS: Can't find a valid FAT filesystem on dev loop0.

FAT: bogus number of reserved sectors

VFS: Can't find a valid FAT filesystem on dev loop0.

FAT: bogus number of reserved sectors

VFS: Can't find a valid FAT filesystem on dev loop0.

FAT: bogus number of reserved sectors

VFS: Can't find a valid FAT filesystem on dev loop0.

Unable to identify CD-ROM format.

FAT: bogus number of reserved sectors

VFS: Can't find a valid FAT filesystem on dev loop0.

Unable to identify CD-ROM format.

Unable to identify CD-ROM format.

FAT: bogus number of reserved sectors

VFS: Can't find a valid FAT filesystem on dev loop0.

FAT: bogus number of reserved sectors

VFS: Can't find a valid FAT filesystem on dev loop0.

Unable to identify CD-ROM format.

FAT: bogus number of reserved sectors

VFS: Can't find a valid FAT filesystem on dev loop0.

FAT: bogus number of reserved sectors

VFS: Can't find a valid FAT filesystem on dev loop1.

FAT: bogus number of reserved sectors

VFS: Can't find a valid FAT filesystem on dev loop0.

```

----------

## kfiaciarka

no ok, ale co po 

```
mount -o loop obraz.iso /mnt/tmp/ 
```

----------

## kicus

po tym mam w dmsg:

```

FAT: bogus number of reserved sectors

VFS: Can't find a valid FAT filesystem on dev loop0.

```

----------

## msch

no to masz skopane iso

----------

